# Critique on Website



## cfphoto (May 11, 2010)

Hey there,
the website for my new buisness is about 85% complete. Any critiques/suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!

www.chrisfesslerphoto.com


----------



## Live_free (May 11, 2010)

Get rid of the all flash interphase, it doesnt look good, runs slow, and is very stupid. All flash websites are really annoying.... :meh:


----------



## cfphoto (May 11, 2010)

Live_free said:


> Get rid of the all flash interphase, it doesnt look good, runs slow, and is very stupid. All flash websites are really annoying.... :meh:


 
If anyone would like to post something constructive, that'd be appreciated.


----------



## flea77 (May 12, 2010)

Well to start with, it wouldn't work in my browser (Firefox 64bit, no flash support) so I couldn't see it. Then I thought, well, if he wants to exclude several million potential customers and hurt his SEO chances by using flash, so be it, and I opened it in another browser....

Overall the site design is nice and clean, I like that. Your keywords are too generic. Your meta description has misspellings in it and could use a little rework. I am not sure I like the dotted lines too much, really makes me want to grab scissors and cut apart the screen, heh. The converted B&W images really don't do much for me.

Allan


----------



## Breaux (May 12, 2010)

Don't use the "Coming Soon" sign for the wedding gallery.  Just leave it off until you get that page done.

Good navigation, though.  I easily found the 2 things customers want to know: are your photos any good, and how much do you charge!


----------



## DuckRabbit Digital (May 12, 2010)

I couldn't access the page at all--the loading line was moving, but never moved beyond that.

I'm using Chrome. 

Good luck,

Tempest
Duckrabbit Digital - Home


----------



## cfphoto (May 12, 2010)

flea77 said:


> Well to start with, it wouldn't work in my browser (Firefox 64bit, no flash support) so I couldn't see it. Then I thought, well, if he wants to exclude several million potential customers and hurt his SEO chances by using flash, so be it, and I opened it in another browser....
> 
> Overall the site design is nice and clean, I like that. Your keywords are too generic. Your meta description has misspellings in it and could use a little rework. I am not sure I like the dotted lines too much, really makes me want to grab scissors and cut apart the screen, heh. The converted B&W images really don't do much for me.
> 
> Allan


 
Thanks to all for the compliments & critiques alike.

*Allan*: Any suggestions on the keywords and/or revisions of the metadata?

*DuckRabbit*: Do you have issues with any other flash sites using Chrome?


----------



## eric-holmes (May 12, 2010)

Only thing that I saw was that you are extremely cheap in your pricing. Personally, I like flash.


----------



## cfphoto (May 12, 2010)

eric-holmes said:


> Only thing that I saw was that you are extremely cheap in your pricing. Personally, I like flash.


 
Thanks Eric, I'm a fan of flash as well...for better or worse.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (May 18, 2010)

I agree w/ Eric that your portrait pricing seems a bit low... especially considering that you offer a $3,900 wedding package.

One minor gripe... having the tabs (Home, Portfolio, Information, etc.) facing to the left is a bit disconcerting... but that's just a personal preference.  My eyes work better with the tabs reading left to right.


----------



## cfphoto (May 18, 2010)

Thanks Jim, I've thought about moving the tabs horizontally before as well.

I'm working on a new portrait pricing schema...thanks for the input.


----------



## CristinekPhotography (May 29, 2010)

I like Flash also and I had no problem viewing you site


----------



## cfphoto (May 30, 2010)

CristinekPhotography said:


> I like Flash also and I had no problem viewing you site



Cool, thanks for the input Cristine.


----------

